# Moving On | A bright Future |



## luvmypets

Hello I haven't been on in a long time. Im really excited to announce the breeding of our one ewe has taken place. She was with the ram for about an hour, and I only saw him really mount her one time. He was very interested in her but she was kind of ignoring him. Also they were ramming eachother. there was some tail wagging, and she would stand for him but hes a big ram so she would quickly walk away. How do I tell if shes in heat. Im almost positive she is but.. Idk


----------



## BrownSheep

Sheep, unlike goats, tend to be shy breeders. Most people won't see a breeding take place and most ewes have subtle signs indicating heat. Personally, I would leave your ram in with your ewes for a couple of weeks. You can also buy ram halters and even paint patches which will leave a mark indicating your ewe has been bred. If you change ink colors every 2-3 weeks you will know if she catches on the first heat.


----------



## luvmypets

Oki thanks.


----------



## luvmypets

Its been a few weeks and today I let Reggie meet mammy and she rejected all his advances. Does this mean she is possibly pregnant?


----------



## Parsnip

It's possible. But it's also possible that your ewe is just playing hard to get or is just not in the mood. I have one ewe that even when she is in heat, tends to ignore the ram until he is literally chasing after her. Then and only then she will let him mount haha. Love that ewe, she is such a darling brat. Then after he's done his do, she turns around and fights with him, like ears back rearing up a bit to take him down. He gets so confused??? haha

Lets hope your ewe is pregnant though. That'd mean March lambs!!!


----------



## luvmypets

Haha yep. I have high hopes because, she has like clinged to him before today now she wants nothing to do with him.


----------



## norseofcourse

Were they together for just the hour on October 16, or did you leave them together longer?

Last year I put my ram in with the girls November 10, and according to when they gave birth, Rose came into heat 7 days later, and Gracie came into heat 12 days later.  I never saw them stand for him.

I hope Mammy is pregnant, but you can always leave them together for a few weeks just to make sure.


----------



## luvmypets

Reggie was left with her for a whole night and by morning mammy was being friendly, and reggie seemed content. Lol what r some ways to see if she is pregnant or in heat...


----------



## luvmypets

Also i think Lily is in a first heat.


----------



## norseofcourse

Other than ultrasound, I'm not sure if there's a way to tell if a sheep is pregnant.  Is there a reason you can't just leave the ewes with him for a few weeks?


----------



## luvmypets

I guess its cause we dont trust him with the daughter... And i feel bad leaving her alone.


----------



## BrownSheep

Just being frank but you stand a good chance of not getting her bred if you just leave him in for a couple of hours. 

Tricky heats and all that.    I believe there are labs where you can send in blood samples for pregnancy checks.


----------



## SheepGirl

Get a marking harness and leave your ram in with your ewes. When the ram breeds the ewe, the marking harness on the ram leaves a colored dot on the rump of the ewe so you know what day she was bred (ie what day she was in heat) and when to expect lambs. If you change the color every 2.5 weeks, you can see if your ewes are rebreeding.


----------



## luvmypets

Mammy would not eat... Could she be pregnant. She always stuffs her face.... Should i be worried.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Lack of appetite has never been a symptom of pregnancy in my animals....


----------



## luvmypets

Okay thats what i thought. Ifshe doesn't   start eating soon we will call the vet.


----------



## SheepGirl

If shes not eating something could be very wrong. Check her temperature.


----------



## luvmypets

Ok...


----------



## luvmypets

We came to the barn today and she had eaten... Im still worried though.


----------



## SheepGirl

Did you take her temp?


----------



## luvmypets

I dont know how.... We are so unexpierienced in this.


----------



## SheepGirl

Stick a thermometer in the butt. The reading should be around 102 degrees for a healthy sheep.


----------



## luvmypets

Oh ok! Lol thanks. Yesterday we let her out with the ram and she was having none of it. But her daughter is in her first heat so we're sepperating them. But the fresh air perked her up alot.


----------



## luvmypets

Its been a while and Mammy has had various times with reggie. Since the first night she has ignored any advances he has. We are really hoping shes pregnant. We feel as if shes gotten bigger. Thoughts?


----------



## luvmypets

Anyone?


----------



## luvmypets

As mammy was walking I saw her stomach was huugge. So excited, cant wait!


----------



## norseofcourse

It's exciting, isn't it?  

If Mammy is only a couple months pregnant, I'm not sure you'd be able to see much change in her yet.  Mine didn't look noticeably bigger until about three to four months in.

You do want to make sure you're not feeding her too much.  She may be 'eating for two' (or three or four lol), but if she eats too much, the lambs can get too large inside her, and she will have a lot of trouble giving birth.  What all is she getting right now?

I feel mine at their spine and hips to keep track of their weight (my ewes actually need to drop a bit right now, so I'm backing off their pellets).  Google 'body condition score sheep' for some good websites on where to feel, and what to feel for.


----------



## luvmypets

Im not sure. We normally give the two ewes a scoop of sheep feed, plus pasture times and the occasional treats. Also I think shes pregnant because she is laying down. Ill post a pic later of her from behind. Really hoping she isnt over weight.

On a side note we will be getting alpacas soon.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Deeeeeeep breaths, luvmypets! 

How long did you leave your ram and ewe together? If you just put them together for a couple hours here and there randomly then she could or could not be bred. It all depends on whether she was in heat when you put them together. 

From your pictures, your ewe looks chubby, but not overly so. How many pounds of grain does a scoop of feed equal? 

Try not to read too much into your ewe's behavior. Sheep lay down, burp, pass gas, stretch and make weird faces all the time whether they are pregnant or not. Your ewe will not be showing signs of being bred if she is only about a month along. Our ewes are about 3 months along and they are just now getting to the point were I can tell by the udders and back ends who is pregnant. Some I can't tell until they are about a month away from lambing.

When we are ready to breed our ewes, we put the ram in with them for 6 weeks. This ensures that they will be together for 2 heat cycles (2 chances for them to get pregnant). *If your two weren't together for an extended period of time (a week or 2 at least), I'd pen them together for a while. If you are worried about your lamb getting bred, pen her separately. Make sure her pen is right next to her mother's and she won't fuss as much.*

Some have suggested using a marking harness. I've always talked about using one, but have never gotten around to getting it. This is what it is....http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=2&cat_id=2. It is put on the ram and there are special crayons that are inserted on the chest/brisket that mark the ewe's butt when the ram mounts to breed. 

You can also use raddle powder.....http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=6&cat_id=2. It is messier, but you don't have to use the harness.


----------



## luvmypets

Thanks for all the info... Yea The longest time they were together was overnight, but besides that she hasnt stood for him since. And tbh im not sure how much feed we give them. I always get anxious around this time.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Did she let him mount her during the time they were together? If she did, then you are probably fine leaving them apart. If she didn't or you aren't sure, then I'd put them back together for a while. 

I'd cut back on her grain since she is a Dorper or Dorper cross. You don't want her to be fat because then she has a higher chance of lambing difficulties.


----------



## luvmypets

The first couple times they were together I saw him mount her. But other than that, she has been reluctant to let him even court with her. 

We will cut back on the feed to. Thanks for the helpful tips.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Well, if you saw him mounting her then she is *probably* bred. Not a guarantee though.


----------



## luvmypets

purplequeenvt said:


> Well, if you saw him mounting her then she is *probably* bred. Not a guarantee though.


Ok, I saw him mount her a few times, and after the one night they had together she wouldnt stand for him. She would actually turn around and ram him in the side after that.


----------



## luvmypets

Update: 

Mammy is hugggeee. I think part of it is her hair but im hoping she has a babe or two in there. No udder yet, which is a good sign dont want her to have babies yet. Hoping they are coming in march. 

Here are some pics 






 




 

Go figure they're sideways....


----------



## purplequeenvt

Not much information to be gathered from those pics except that she's pudgy, sorry! 

Try to get a clear shot (as in not blurry) of her vulva. That is always the first clue to me on whether my ewes are bred. I'll try to post a few pictures later to illustrate for you.


----------



## luvmypets

Ok... Ill get a pic as soon as I can.


----------



## norseofcourse

@luvmypets - what was the first date that you put her with Reggie?  And then it was a few weeks till you put her with him again, right?  What was the date of the last time you put them together?  Knowing those dates will give you a better idea of when to expect lambs.  You'll also need to decide when to give her vaccines, since those are typically given a month before the expected lambing.

When you feel her spine, about halfway down her back or a bit further, how does it feel?  I like to be able to definitely feel their spine (feels like an upside-down V).  If their spine feels sharp and pointy (almost knife-edge), that's underweight.  If their spine feels round and well-padded, and they're filled in on the sides of the spine so it's a flatter upside-down V, they're overweight.  I try to keep mine in between, especially when they're pregnant.  Mine get free fed hay, free fed loose minerals, and a very small amount of pellets/corn twice a day, mainly for the vitamins/minerals and so I can check them and to keep them used to the routine of coming into the barn.


----------



## Sheepshape

The majority  (about 80%) of the lamb growth is in the last 6 weeks, before which there may be little to see in young, pregnant ewes. In older girls, they often look a bit 'drop sided' and low bellied early on.

The teats of the udder tend to be pointy after about 3 months, but all fairly subtle changes. 

The ewe may be more placid in behaviour due to hormonal change.

Good luck.


----------



## mysunwolf

She at least looks really fat!


----------



## luvmypets

@purplequeenvt  Ok I finally got a lady-part picture.

Of course she started pooping 




And I dont remember the exact dates they were together which I feel bad about. @mysunwolf is fat a good fat or a not so good fat. And we feed them pellets an hay/straw.

Where can we get vaccines? Im so full of questions...


----------



## luvmypets

My dad said there first time was Oct. 15 and then it was here and there after that ( the ram is with them atm)


----------



## mysunwolf

She looks good and fat to me, not too overweight! I've got a ewe that's a ballon on just hay and I'm worried she'll have trouble, but your girl looks just fine.

We buy vaccines online (if refrigeration is needed they come shipped in an insulated, cold box), Tractor Supply, other farm supply stores, or at the vet. You can also buy 18 or 20 gauge needles and syringes there. The internet has been a great help in teaching me how to do my own subcutaneous shots on my sheep.


----------



## luvmypets

Oki glad its not the bad kinda fat

And the only syringes we have are chicken sized because we had to heal our flock from a run of coryza. And we have to go out of state cause our TSC doesnt sell syringes. 

But thanks for all the info, much appreciated.


----------



## luvmypets

Mammy is getting bigger!! However she doesnt have an udder yet she has two months to go still so Im not worried. Here is a pic from today!!!


----------



## luvmypets

I will try to get a udder pic today. Should this help with the evaluating if shes pregnant?


----------



## luvmypets

Vet confirmed she is pregnant!!!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Sweetened

Following


----------



## luvmypets

Mammy last night! Next to her(on the right) is the ram, on the left is her daughter. Sorry for the quality


----------



## Southern by choice

My old eyes ca't see it!


----------



## luvmypets

Ill take a new one


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Sweetened




----------



## luvmypets

Oh mer gawsh!!! More pics!
Sorry that they are sideways... 
  
 Huugge!  
 Its pink and growing!  


Thoughts!!!!! Ahhh im excited! Lambies here we come


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## luvmypets

Just a thought  

Im trying to picture this girl without her hair. I think she is huge! 

Here is her around june-ish before she was bred.



She never looses the hair on her neck  She sheds the rest. Anyhow I have a feeling on twins this year! Don' t see any definite movement yet, but sometimes I think I see a kick! 


She looks way bigger this time. I feel like if we shaved her she would be ginormous!


----------



## luvmypets

Im like comparing everything to this picture. She is just


----------



## mysunwolf

I wonder if she's going to have twins this time around...

Thanks for the clear photo, now I can really see what she and her lamb look like


----------



## mysunwolf

Oh, and that failure-to-shed thing is a known Dorper issue, though I've mostly seen it on the butt!


----------



## luvmypets

mysunwolf said:


> I wonder if she's going to have twins this time around...
> 
> Thanks for the clear photo, now I can really see what she and her lamb look like


Only time will tell! I hope she doesnt have another giant single. We were lucky two people helped birth her because they used to be mid-wives. The vet helped over the phone. But we dont have them anymore so Im hoping she has an easy time.


----------



## mysunwolf

Hopefully she will have an easy lambing since it's not her first time


----------



## luvmypets

mysunwolf said:


> Hopefully she will have an easy lambing since it's not her first time


hopefully! 

she is getting close now a little over a month to go!


----------



## Sweetened

Can definitely see the difference between those picturea!


----------



## luvmypets

Here is an udder comparison to last year. 
 Vs. this week. She is getting there .


----------



## luvmypets

Udder has again doubled in size! No pictures sorry. 

And mannn is she big! 

@Southern by choice she looks like you one doe Kate ( I think thats her name) 

Im thinking at this rate she is about a month away


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL then she looks like she swallowed a beachball!
Katie is back to her girlish figure now


----------



## luvmypets

Southern by choice said:


> LOL then she looks like she swallowed a beachball!
> Katie is back to her girlish figure now


 haha thats what mammy looks like! If there arent twins she is done  This is the size she was when she lambed lily last april. I really want twins so that no lambs get lonely. I felt so bad for Lily cause she was the only lamb, but she turned out fine. The real reason is I want more babies


----------



## luvmypets

What vaccines do we need to get? 

Im thinking now is a good time to seperate Reggie, thoughts? 

Just thought Id say this is my 1 year anniversery for BYH love this website!


----------



## BrownSheep

CD & T is usually given to ewes about a month out from lambing.


----------



## luvmypets

BrownSheep said:


> CD & T is usually given to ewes about a month out from lambing.


Is that one or two different Vaccines?


----------



## BrownSheep

It's one


----------



## luvmypets

Anyone wanna take guesses on due dates (in general) and how many lambs!


----------



## Sweetened

New pic first!


----------



## luvmypets

Ok so put this into perspective. 

Mammy is absolutly huge, her udder is coming in and she is getting more uncomfortable by the day. Now (sorry no new pics I didnt get a chance, tommorow I promise) 

This was Mammy last march, and yea she is *TWICE *the size and she isn't   due for another month. Last year she lambed april 21st and I know she has to have twinzies!!!


----------



## bonbean01

Well, after reading that...a safe guess would be.....twins    Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## luvmypets

Me too! 

Im trying to update every week, but I missed the deadline , funny phone and all, oh well stay tuned for pictures tommorow!


----------



## Sweetened

Trips. 2 ewes


----------



## Southern by choice

Just hoping at least 2!  Healthy easy delivery!


----------



## luvmypets

Sweetened said:


> Trips. 2 ewes


That would be my dream!! 

Lol I know she has at least two in there. Even though thats what we thought last year

Anyhow I have a gut feeling she has two, okay maybe I dont but I REALLY want twins! You should expect pictures later today!


----------



## luvmypets

Alright as I promised... PICTURES!!!'


She is gettying big! ( ok how many times have I said that )

Sorry to excited!!!


----------



## Sweetened

I stand by my prediction!


----------



## luvmypets

Sweetened said:


> I stand by my prediction!


How close do you think she is???


----------



## mysunwolf

I agree with two ewes, but only twins! She is about 6 weeks away is my guess.


----------



## luvmypets

Wow she is close! Yay!!!


----------



## Sweetened

luvmypets said:


> How close do you think she is???


I... have no idra lo


----------



## mysunwolf

Sweetened said:


> I... have no idra lo





luvmypets said:


> Wow she is close! Yay!!!



Whoa, I thought this was a guessing game! I have no idea either!


----------



## luvmypets

mysunwolf said:


> Whoa, I thought this was a guessing game! I have no idea either!


My dad agreed with your post  said she is around 6-8 weeks, it would make sense she is due mid march


----------



## bonbean01

Well...I have to not go with the majority on this one....I'm going to guess.... valentine's day...going by the udder...really going out on a limb here, but enjoying the guessing....twins...a ram and a ewe...ewe will have a valentine shape on her head .... how is that for detailed?


----------



## bonbean01

p.s.....NEVER say sorry for being excited!!!!  We ALL get excited   When we stop being excited, it is time to sell.


----------



## luvmypets

bonbean01 said:


> Well...I have to not go with the majority on this one....I'm going to guess.... valentine's day...going by the udder...really going out on a limb here, but enjoying the guessing....twins...a ram and a ewe...ewe will have a valentine shape on her head .... how is that for detailed?


Omg I would love that! So are you saying two weeks?! I think it will be a bit longer  But I would love, love, love if she had valentines babies!


----------



## Southern by choice

bonbean01 said:


> p.s.....NEVER say sorry for being excited!!!!  We ALL get excited   When we stop being excited, it is time to sell.


x2 on that one Bon!  I also enjoy being excited for others in lambing and kidding! How can one not get excited about lil kids and lambs they are just too much!


----------



## luvmypets

Southern by choice said:


> x2 on that one Bon!  I also enjoy being excited for others in lambing and kidding! How can one not get excited about lil kids and lambs they are just too much!


I guess I get overly anxious and excited, I feel like Im annoying everyone xD! But I think everyone feels this way. Im just veryyyyyy physched! Shes our only ewe so If anything goes wrong our lambing season is over. ( I always think of the worst scenarios) I think we will seperate Reggie sometime next week. Where we will put him is the question, but we'll figure it out. Thanks for all the encouraging replies! Stay tuned!


----------



## bonbean01

Yup...I'm with Southern...YES...we get way excited not only for ours, but others!!!!  And YES...I am saying valentines day...not that I know a thing, but I tend to watch too early just to be certain no one has problems and I'm not there with lambing kit in hand....just how I am    No such thing as overly anxious and excited!!!  Welcome to the wonderful world of babies....so awesome...sometimes heart breaking....wishing you only happy and easy birthings


----------



## luvmypets

Just thought I would add this for more reference pictures from last year! It helps you better understand the size comparison vs. dates.

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/luvmypets-2014-lambing-thread.28828/


----------



## luvmypets

Im thinking Mammy is due reallly soon. Comparing her udder to the actual delivery, her udder exploded in two weeks. Her udder is about halfway there atm. Gotta keep an eye on her!


----------



## luvmypets

Her udder went from this 
 
  To this 

In about 3-6 Days.  Her udder is a little les full than the first picture. Keep in mind, she had her baby 3 days after the second picture.


----------



## Sweetened

I agree with bonbean and southern. If people are 'annoyed' by your thread, they just wont participate! Shoot, have you seen my thread!? Now THATS annoying


----------



## BrownSheep

I'm no good at the who's gonna lamb when game. Yesterday, my dad and I were moving in ewes who looked close to lambing into the little pen. A half hour later a ewe lambed out in the big pen....As far as I know none of the ewes we moved have lambed


----------



## luvmypets

Sweetened said:


> I agree with bonbean and southern. If people are 'annoyed' by your thread, they just wont participate! Shoot, have you seen my thread!? Now THATS annoying


Haha your thread is entertaining!!!


----------



## luvmypets

BrownSheep said:


> I'm no good at the who's gonna lamb when game. Yesterday, my dad and I were moving in ewes who looked close to lambing into the little pen. A half hour later a ewe lambed out in the big pen....As far as I know none of the ewes we moved have lambed


Wow! I guess anything is possible. Just kinda waiting now, im just sooo anxious!


----------



## Bossroo

To solve the   guessing game ... simple fix  : USE A MARKING HARNESS ON THE RAM AT THE START OF THE BREEDING SEASON  AND WRITE DOWN THE DATES THE EWES ARE MARKED ADD 5 MONTHS AND BINGO !


----------



## Sweetened

Guessing is more fun. Then we are just guessing around the possible date still anyway


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hope it's soon


----------



## luvmypets

Me too!


----------



## luvmypets

Summer Body vs. Pregnant body 

 
 

More comparisons!! Im soo excited but she still has like 2-3 wekks to go


----------



## luvmypets

This is what mammy looks like atm. Its the closest thing I could find  The only thing is her udder size its still like the size of my palm.


----------



## norseofcourse

luvmypets said:


> I guess I get overly anxious and excited, I feel like Im annoying everyone xD!



Not annoyed, but perhaps amused     Especially since this is only my third lambing season, so I well remember all the excitement and worry of the first times.  And it's still exciting, I've just gotten (a little) better at saving my energy till when it gets closer.

Since you know you have at least a few more weeks before her possible first lambing date, take it easy, make sure you give her her vaccination soon if you haven't already, make sure she doesn't get too fat, and get lots and lots of sleep to make up for the sleep you're going to lose checking on her later


----------



## bonbean01

No one is annoyed!  And you will find that you can only be out there all night for a limited number of nights without sleep, and in the cold!!!  And of course no one would back their minivan up to the lambing pen, lift the back open...and freeze and snooze in the back of that thing, right????  LOLOL...some of us have done crazy things the first few lambing seasons...LOL....<blushing>


----------



## tiana29

I though my girl would lamb last week but nothing and her utter is still small... It so frustrating waiting...


----------



## luvmypets

Hi everyone! Updating because last week I missed my weekly updte mark, so Im updating today cause I normally do on Tuesdays.(To get back in gear and all) Also this is my nice camera not my cruddy phone 

As always this means pictures!

Here is Mammy from last night. Her udder is now visible without having to get up close. Her stomach is big, big BIG! No movement from the baby/babies but I have heard you don't always see movement so I'm not too concerned. (But worried, as always ) 


   

Lily is like, Mom your so fat!           Im so lucky she doesn't kick    Rumen looks very full, 
                                                                                                            lamb/lambs have moved over and are
                                                                                                                   hogging the right side.  

 
 Stretching to see if the feed box is open.                       Mom and daughter, look nothing alike.
Also might be that she is uncomfortable                      Cant see her baby bump, but this pic is 
                                                                                             too sweet not to share!!


Enjoy -Luv


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Getting closer!


----------



## luvmypets

Question about CDT vaccine. 

Where can I get it? 

Will it harm her/the lambs if we give it to early (or too late) ?

Last year we didn't give it at all I just heard about it so wanna make sure we have it.


----------



## bonbean01

Last year was the first time I used it and my ewes are due for their yearly shot in April....however, had planned this year to do the ewes a month before lambing....had a mishap in the sheep paddock and dinged my back pretty good and that did not happen.  But I have given the oldest lambs both their shots...and later born twin girls are now due their second shot.  Littlest one has yet to get first shot....my calendar is all marked up with who is due when.

I get my CDT vaccine, antibiotics, wormer, needles, etc...about everything from ValleyVet.com.  They are reasonable and ship promptly and not a long wait.  Also impressed how they package it with dry ice to keep it cool while being shipped.  BUT...many livestock supply stores sell it too in store...Tractor Supply, if you have a local Co-op and some bigger feed stores do too.

When my ewes are looking very close to lambing, I just don't want to mess with them too much, but that is just me...I'm sure others on here can tell you better about the timing with lambing.


----------



## luvmypets

As I felt Mammy's belly for the first time, I felt kicks. It started with the usual gas rumbling, but after about 30 seconds I felt two kicks on my hand then a third. That baby must be active. I'm so excited, these next few weeks will feel like years


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

I've voting for triplets too.  And shooting the moon, let's just say 3 girls!


----------



## luvmypets

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> I've voting for triplets too.  And shooting the moon, let's just say 3 girls!


We will be happy as long as the babies are happy and healthy. But twin or triplet ewes would be nice  

I think it was a single baby who kicked. I feel like the way I worded it made it seem like each was a seperate baby. Anyhow now I know we are getting there!


----------



## Southern by choice

3-  1ewe 2 ram or  2 ewes 1ram
or twins 1 of each or 2 ewes or 2 rams 

I think I got all bets covered!


----------



## luvmypets

Southern by choice said:


> 3-  1ewe 2 ram or  2 ewes 1ram
> or twins 1 of each or 2 ewes or 2 rams
> 
> I think I got all bets covered!


Haha! I just hope it's not a whopping single like her daughter Lily from last year. It was her first lambing so that's normal. But now I think it is twins, but as I mentioned before trips would be nice


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I think ewe/ram twins....... But I'm HOPING for 2 ewes!


----------



## Sweetened

Isnt it so cool to feel that movement!?


----------



## Southern by choice

I thought you were talking about YOU! 
Yes, cool for sure but nothing like the human baby kicks... they are just awesome!


----------



## luvmypets

Sweetened said:


> Isnt it so cool to feel that movement!?


Yes! Especially for the first time this season. I had been checking for movement for the past few weeks. Lily started moving about a month and a half before mammy lambed. So though I haven't seen the movement, I know there is at least 1 active lamb in there. It's just so exciting. 


  We are kinda stuck on where to put Reggie. Any advice? All the stalls are occupied by animals or storage. He is naturally a rammer and he is sweet to Mammy  ( he knows ) but when lambs come I'm afraid there will be an accident.


----------



## bonbean01

First lamb ever born here almost died from our ram....hadn't realized it was not a good idea and after that ram is put up when birthing time is near.  I'd clear out a stall occupied by storage asap!  Probably not what you want to hear, but a healthy beautiful lamb being hurt or worse would be awful! 

And feeling babies moving is awesome...and feeling human babies not only kicking, but doing somersaults is totally awesome to the max!!!!


----------



## norseofcourse

What bonbean01 said - you have 4 to 6 weeks to empty out one of those stalls, it will give you something else to do while you are waiting!


----------



## luvmypets

So thought Id share a sweet picture from earlier this Summer. Lily is still about the same size. 
But watching lambs get down on their knees to nurse is priceless!


----------



## luvmypets

Im thinking of getting a young Ram to breed Lily this April. Im not sure what kind though, some sort of hair sheep. Sadly I can't seem to find anything online. However we may just go to the same farm we got Mammy and Reggie from she always has something. Lily has a nice strong build so Im thinking a nice muscular Ram lamb. She will be a year in April so around that time seems perfect.


----------



## bonbean01

One word of caution going to the same farm as your last ram came from....be sure the new ram is not related to your existing ewes.  We have to go further and further from home to get an unrelated ram to our sheep.


----------



## bonbean01

huh...so much for my ONE word...that's more than 30!!!  LOLOL


----------



## luvmypets

bonbean01 said:


> One word of caution going to the same farm as your last ram came from....be sure the new ram is not related to your existing ewes.  We have to go further and further from home to get an unrelated ram to our sheep.


The lady we buy them from gets them from an auction. So I mean there is a chance they could be related but I highly doubt it.


----------



## luvmypets

Today is tuesday which means Update! 

Her Bag is filling out very nice. Didnt see any movement today but I wasnt really checking. Im thinking she has another 2-3 weeks but it may be a little more. When I get home I will get the pictures up. In one of the pictures when I zoomed in on her lady part I saw a whiteish-yellow goo hanging off. It could just be frozen pee (its been brutal down here) but Im wondering if it could be her mucus plug (doubt it) Anyhow the pictures will be up later today !


----------



## luvmypets

Alright time for pictures !


Her udder is getting there, the teats are much lower than last year. Anyhow I see a very significant difference from last week.

  



Belly looks nice dropping and all, as for the goo on her girly part  t was gone after we ran out for about a few hourse so it wasnt frozen pee.  

  


2-3 More weeks is my best bet. Im starting to think she might only have one but Im hopeful for twins.  


Any more guesses  I know you guys love this game  


Here is Lily who is about two months away from being a year old. I thought I should include her in this thread because I want to pick out a ram lamb for her. Her coloring is really unique so I wanna pick a ram with just as cool colors.
   

While were at it I thought Id post some pictures of the ram Reggie out in the field. I'm kind of proud of them considering the snow was blinding and it was like a shot in the dark.
  


Alright Im hoping this is enough for all the picture happy BYH's  

Tell me what you think!


----------



## luvmypets

Any thoughts on what the goo could be?? Im kind of curious


----------



## norseofcourse

I think she's got a few weeks to go.   I know you are getting very excited!

Mine dripped various bits of who-knows-what for weeks before they lambed last year.  I think it's all part of "Let's see how we can drive the human nuts today"


----------



## bonbean01

I agree with Norse....a little goo here and there just to drive you crazy   Mine did that on and off for a week to two weeks before going into labour...put poor Dixie up on and off for weeks before she had her lamb, and did cold night checks way too early.

Thinking Lily should be in my paddock...love her colouring!!!


----------



## luvmypets

norseofcourse said:


> I think she's got a few weeks to go.   I know you are getting very excited!
> 
> Mine dripped various bits of who-knows-what for weeks before they lambed last year.  I think it's all part of "Let's see how we can drive the human nuts today"





bonbean01 said:


> I agree with Norse....a little goo here and there just to drive you crazy   Mine did that on and off for a week to two weeks before going into labour...put poor Dixie up on and off for weeks before she had her lamb, and did cold night checks way too early.
> 
> Thinking Lily should be in my paddock...love her colouring!!!


 

I was thinking its most likely nothing  last year she had a teeny
Bit of orangy discharge three months before lambing. 

@bonbean01 thanks we love Lily! She is so sweet and her coloring totally surprised us! We were thinking it would be a solid tan or dorper colors, but nope almost all black ! On her other side she has a long white stripe going down from her back to her abdomen and it splits in the middle.


----------



## luvmypets

Update time!

Sorry no pictures  

Anyhow her right side looks much more full. This girl is driving me crazy because if her rumen is full she looks like she has twins or triplets, but when it is empty it looks like a single. My best guess is twins but ya never know  Udder Is filling out nicely turning much more pink and all. Today she had some orange discharche and her girly part was a bit puffy. 


Heres what Im worried about. Lily might be pregnant by her daddy. Her right side looks full and I havent seen him chasing her and doing the flehman response which scares me.  It couldnt be a problem because she isnt more than 8 months yet. Im hoping shes just getting fat because shes cooped up in a stall all day.. 

Anyhow I think Mammy will lamb on the 11th ... Random guess but hey thats what thisis about right


----------



## bonbean01

One of my ram lambs lambing season before last, would have been a perfect match for Lily...so far he was our most awesome coloured lamb and wish he'd been a girl...imagine Picasso and Lily lambs!


----------



## luvmypets

They would be perfection


----------



## luvmypets

Well our first possible due date is March 9th! Judging by her udder Im thinking the 11th is pretty close


----------



## bonbean01

Looking forward to your lambs arriving !!!!


----------



## luvmypets

Me too!


----------



## luvmypets

Ok so alot of you may have read/seen my thread called an upsetting dream. Well early this morning I had a dream mammy gave birth to twins, a ram and a ewe. The  wierd part was the ewe lamb and Mammy started talking to me( not wierd at all )

Anyhow Im hoping thats what our results are! Ok all of you know Im super excited for Mammy to lamb.

Here is Mammy's udder a month ago vs. now!


   
Im thinking she will go close or even on March 9th! Tommorow is March 1st, time to go crazy!

I can almost picture twins in that tummy!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Getting close! I think twins


----------



## norseofcourse

LOL I thought your poll question was going to be "Am I crazy yet?"  

I'll guess twins.  And a couple weeks to go at least - which means no, you're not crazy enough yet!


----------



## bonbean01

Norse...I was thinking the same thing...LOLOL 

Guess twins...both girls!


----------



## Sweetened

Yah twins but rams.


----------



## luvmypets

Yea it will be at Least two weeks! We still have not moved Reggie. We have to make an area for the alpacas outside and with the snow and ice still here it is very delayed. I think Ill really start getting anxious around the first date. @norseofcourse I was crazy before she got bred so these lastfew weeks might be a bit insane!


----------



## luvmypets

Next week is when lamb watch starts. All Ive seen for the past few months is kidding and lambing galore!!! Im so jealous and now we will finally have our own baby/babies! The thought is surreal to me, and I hope to video tape the birth for everyone to see


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

I'm so excited for you!  This is our third kidding season, and I still find myself counting the days with both anticipation and a bit of anxiousness (fortunately, much less anxiousness than before ).  Yes, the late night/early morning barn checks can get brutal, but there is something about sweet, playful lambs and kids that is just good for the soul.  There's really nothing quite like it!


----------



## BigBahhBigLake

Hello!


----------



## luvmypets

Hi,

I guess Ill update! Lots of movement and I got some crazy kicking from the baby/babies. I also thought I could feel a head pushing on my hand. I really think there is twins! Sometimes I feel a head sometimes I feel a leg. That would be normal presentation for twins!

Mammy is getting quite annoyed with my constant "examining" and she often walks away. Good thing I halter trained her 

Anyhow Next week is march 9th and Im not crazy enough for lambs yet. Her udder is lower than last year, but not as wide yet.


Cmon Babies!


----------



## luvmypets

I thought Id tell y'all about the bets we are taking with our friends! 

Each Person guesses.... 

-the day she lambs with a range of three days (ex: March 9-12) 

-the amount of lambs/gender (ex: Twins, Ram and Ewe) 

-time of day in general (Morning, afternoon, night) 

The "Entry is $5 (obviosly not over the internet, but the people actually participating) The person with the clostest guess gets naming rights! The money goes towards feed/repairing fences  


So what do you guys think!


----------



## Southern by choice

I think it's a hoot!

Just a thought... 9-12 is 4 days.... 9th, 10th, 11th, 12th 

I am thinking if I were to be there and participate I'd be naming NUTHIN'! 

I had trips when I thought it was a single, Twins when I thought a single.... sexes all wrong, days wrong... I stink at this game! 

So here is my guess anyway. 

She will lamb.
She will have either ewes or rams or both or one or the other. 
She will have a single FIRST, then maybe a twin after, possibly a triplet later.
She will have them in the morning but if not, at night.
She will have them the day you see a water bag.

I think that covers everything!


----------



## luvmypets

Southern by choice said:


> I think it's a hoot!
> 
> Just a thought... 9-12 is 4 days.... 9th, 10th, 11th, 12th
> 
> I am thinking if I were to be there and participate I'd be naming NUTHIN'!
> 
> I had trips when I thought it was a single, Twins when I thought a single.... sexes all wrong, days wrong... I stink at this game!
> 
> So here is my guess anyway.
> 
> She will lamb.
> She will have either ewes or rams or both or one or the other.
> She will have a single FIRST, then maybe a twin after, possibly a triplet later.
> She will have them in the morning but if not, at night.
> She will have them the day you see a water bag.
> 
> I think that covers everything!


That is four days! Well whatever! 

I agree with your guesses


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

This will be fun to see how it turns out...not to mention what the lambs get named!


----------



## luvmypets

Oh mergawsh her udder is huge!! 

It has dropped and her hips are hollowish. The babies have definitly shifted and her lady-part is quite pink! 

 
 

 

Andddd... LAMB WATCH STARTS TOMMOROW!!!


----------



## norseofcourse

Nope, nope, nope - you're not crazy enough yet!   

Last year, Rose dropped at least 5 days before giving birth.  Got all your stuff ready for lambing?


----------



## Southern by choice

and


----------



## luvmypets

norseofcourse said:


> Nope, nope, nope - you're not crazy enough yet!
> 
> Last year, Rose dropped at least 5 days before giving birth.  Got all your stuff ready for lambing?


Yep! And I know Im not crazy enough! Tommorow we are getting Reggie out! I can see when her teats turn out pictured in my head. Im so excited! I really thinks she has twins but who knows!


----------



## luvmypets

Southern by choice said:


> and


Agreed!


----------



## luvmypets

Also her udder is way bigger than last year!


----------



## bonbean01

My computer is not working right tonight....but waiting and hoping for babies soon!!!!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Any news???


----------



## luvmypets

Not yet.. Anyhow her udder is big enough what needs to fill out is her teats (or the area around) that need to fill, then she will be ready. Anyone else having problems with mud, their stall is a mess!


----------



## luvmypets

Her udder is getting bigger which leads me to believe she is due this week. Her teats are a little less loose I guess if that makes sense! 

 
 
Her vulva is quite pink as well but it as well isnt ready yet. Last year Mammy's udder got huge three days before lambing! I really think that she will go this week.


----------



## bonbean01

May I ask Luv....are you sleep deprived and totally nuts yet????  If not...you have some time....but that red back end makes me think your wait isn't much longer 

As for the mud question....yikes...we are a mud fest here and rain for the rest of the week


----------



## luvmypets

bonbean01 said:


> May I ask Luv....are you sleep deprived and totally nuts yet????  If not...you have some time....but that red back end makes me think your wait isn't much longer
> 
> As for the mud question....yikes...we are a mud fest here and rain for the rest of the week


Her Vulva has been reddish for awhile, but now its angrier. We did NOT get Reggie out And Im very stressed... The stall is like a mud pit and we were gonna split the ducks stall in half and move him in but the duck stall is 10 times worse! And about being sleep deprived I sit awake wondering when shes going to go and all. We dont have a house at the barn so I cant check on her. We live about 10 minutes away.


----------



## Hens and Roos

luvmypets said:


> I thought Id tell y'all about the bets we are taking with our friends!
> 
> Each Person guesses....
> 
> -the day she lambs with a range of three days (ex: March 9-12)
> 
> -the amount of lambs/gender (ex: Twins, Ram and Ewe)
> 
> -time of day in general (Morning, afternoon, night)
> 
> The "Entry is $5 (obviosly not over the internet, but the people actually participating) The person with the clostest guess gets naming rights! The money goes towards feed/repairing fences
> 
> 
> So what do you guys think!



I have to chuckle at this- my dad did something similar(with my siblings & mom) to this when I was expecting my 1st baby- $5 to whoever had the closet guess to when I would have the baby.  Of course the winner(my oldest brother) did not get to name her !


----------



## luvmypets

Hens and Roos said:


> I have to chuckle at this- my dad did something similar(with my siblings & mom) to this when I was expecting my 1st baby- $5 to whoever had the closet guess to when I would have the baby.  Of course the winner(my oldest brother) did not get to name her !


Haha well that makes sense!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So excited!


----------



## luvmypets

This was mammys udder three days before she lambed last year. 


 

Compared to her udder now its insane!


----------



## luvmypets

Goat Whisperer said:


> So excited!


Same here!!


----------



## bonbean01

Ahhhh....Luv....ask people on here who have known me for years....DH and I spent whole nights in a minivan with a blow up mattress and tons of blankets to keep warm during lambing season...yeah...did the sleep deprivation and then just kind of moved in with them...LOLOLOL


----------



## luvmypets

She is gonna go tommorow I just feel  it(Im probably wrong) @Goat Whisperer she looks like your doe Lea before she kidded....she is like so huge! Her udder is plump and full with Milk. Her vulva is very very red and starting to get swollen. This is killing me!


----------



## luvmypets

Oh and Reggie is out so she can focus on the big picture!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## bonbean01

Hoping for a happy update of lambiekins by morning!!!!  Just not sure if you are quite crazy nuts enough yet with waiting?


----------



## luvmypets

bonbean01 said:


> Hoping for a happy update of lambiekins by morning!!!!  Just not sure if you are quite crazy nuts enough yet with waiting?


Still nothing of this morning. Im getting updates from my dad because I havent been over yet. He says he visited shortly in the morning nd hes been gone the rest of the day. I think Im officially nuts xD


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## luvmypets

Mammy is dead 

We came back after a few hours and she was dead. I feel like im going to vomit.


----------



## norseofcourse

Oh no!  Oh my gosh, I am so, so sorry....     do you have any idea what happened?  I can't imagine how bad you must be feeling right now


----------



## luvmypets

Her baby was absolutly beautiful....


----------



## luvmypets

norseofcourse said:


> Oh no!  Oh my gosh, I am so, so sorry....     do you have any idea what happened?  I can't imagine how bad you must be feeling right now


We know what happened but I rather not say...


----------



## Southern by choice

I heard through another of what happened.   
 I cannot even begin to tell you how sad I am for you. Like family. Very heartbroken for you.


----------



## luvmypets

Her baby was so small.. She may have had one or two more in there...


----------



## BrownSheep

I'm so sorry


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I cannot even express my sadness for you LMP's 

So so very sorry


----------



## OneFineAcre

Oh gosh
So, so sorry


----------



## luvmypets

My dad say he might call up the lady we buy animals from for a pregnant ewe, or doe.... To fill the void I guess..


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I am so sorry ..


----------



## Hens and Roos

So sorry to hear


----------



## luvmypets

I cant express the kind of emotions Im going through right now.... I feel like Ive lost everything (she probably had triplets) I dont know what to do. I want to sit and hide and its just so hard to face anyone.. Its like I had been seeing everyones lambing/kidding threads all year and... I was so happy. Im seriously considering getting a bottle lamb or something to keep me stable.


----------



## BrownSheep

Hey, you have NOTHING to feel bad regardless of what happened. We know you take marvelous care of your animals and some times crappy stuff happens. 

The first lamb born at our placed died. I had a lamb this year die when a strawbale fell on her. My favorite ewe died from grain poisoning. Horrible things happen and as long as we have done our best that is all we can do. 

We did go get two bottle babies after that first lamb. I highly recommend it. Milly and Billy are still sweeties.


----------



## norseofcourse

I feel so bad for you, I know how excited you were and to have such a terrible thing happen is going to affect you deeply.  I had my first loss this year too, when I found Brosa's aborted lamb a few weeks ago.  Take all the time you need - it will stop hurting so much with time, and if getting a bottle lamb or just spending more time with the sheep you have will help, do whatever you feel is right.


----------



## purplequeenvt

So sorry! Crap happens to the best of us. This year has been ok, but if you followed my lambing journal last year, you might remember the problems we had. It took a lot out of me. 

Don't be ashamed to grieve. A bottle baby or another ewe won't ever replace her, but it might help distract you.


----------



## bonbean01

Awwwwww sweetie...have had some problems here today so haven't been on much...but came here to check on your lambie updates and saw the very sad news!!!!  So sorry   so very, very sorry and know this has to hurt so badly.  Grieve all you want...blubber on here all you want...we all understand and we care about you and your critters....sending virtual hugs to you and crying with you!


----------



## luvmypets

My dad said there was a second lamb... a girl.

He said there was another but he couldn't reach it... When we did research we found out that if we werent there right when she went into labor, she wouldnt have made it far... We are now looking for some bottle babies in our area.


----------



## luvmypets

I found someone about an hour away selling off there herd of 17 khatadin ewes almost all of which have lambs ! They have some that still need to lamb but I think the first option is better. They are nicely built and not to small, that was Mammy's problem.


----------



## Hens and Roos

So would you just get a couple of ewes and/or lambs or the herd of 17+?


----------



## bonbean01

Hope you get some soon!  You need some to love on.


----------



## luvmypets

Yes we will probably get one or two ewes with there lambs... I mean I think the person wants to sell the whole herd to one person. But if we told them about our circumstances they will probably understand.


----------



## luvmypets

bonbean01 said:


> Hope you get some soon!  You need some to love on.


Me too


----------



## luvmypets

Here are some pictures that lift my spirits...These are the pictures the guy posted.











I cant get over this little white face  





Lots of nicely built ewes, which we need for the size of our Ram. 





Those are my favorites, I really hope we can get some. I sent my dad the link and he is going to call the guy.. I might change the name of this thread to "Moving On" so if you see that in your feed dont get confused.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good Luck, hoping to see the new ones you pick


----------



## luvmypets

Hens and Roos said:


> Good Luck, hoping to see the new ones you pick


We will probably go this weekend to see them. We just need something to help us get through this. Also the daughter cant be in with the Ram 24/7 she is going to have to move once we get her a companion.


----------



## luvmypets

I would love if the little ones were both girls. I cant over the one white faced baby here. She/he is so perfect.


----------



## luvmypets

Alright so heres the scoop, 

Someone is going to check out the guys flock tommorow. He wants to sell all of them at once because he is moving. He said if the person doesnt buy he will consider selling us a few. Im hoping we can get some..


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good Luck


----------



## Honest Omnivore

Oh I hope you get it and it's a girl!

So sorry about what you went through.  I had a horrific first kidding and lost all of them.  My husband has still not recovered.  It's horrible!  We had kids last fall and lost one that looked fine, just didn't make it.  It was from the only doe that kidded on her own.  Her doeling was beautiful, and the one that didn't making it matched her buckling. Here's her little doeling!  she's sold to a farm up on the UP MI!


----------



## luvmypets

So there were definily 3 and there may have been another. The first two came at once, thats another reason she grew weak. Im still in shock, like how did this happen.. Ive been a little more upbeat today but it still weighs down on me. Hoping we can get some new sheep soon..


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Glad you may have found some new sheepies! Like the others have said, it wont replace Mammy but it can help fill that void 

I have been thinking of you a lot today, so sad for you


----------



## luvmypets

Sadly no luck with the katahdins... 

BUT, we are going to see some sheep right now


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## luvmypets

Sooo happy we reserved a ewe lamb and her mama. The minute I saw her I prayed she was a girl and she was!!! I Amm sooooo happy! These are tears of joy!


----------



## BrownSheep

WOOOL SHEEP!...Not to say I don't like hair sheep but I am definately a Wooly


----------



## luvmypets

Haha  I thought all sheep were wool sheep until we got some!!


----------



## luvmypets

I am naming the ewe lamb clover as a tribute to Mammy and her babies. That was one of the names we picked. We dont have a name for Mama but that will surely come. We will probably pick them up next week.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

YAY!!!!!!! 

SO happy for you!


----------



## norseofcourse

I am so happy for you!  'Mama' could be a nice name.

How are your other sheep doing?


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## bonbean01

So happy for you!!!!!


----------



## luvmypets

Just saw these pictures on the homepage, I miss mammy every day.. But I wouldn't have Ras or be where I am if it hadn't happened.


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------

